# 'Always' branded pads??



## BloatedLady

Hi all,I have heard several women in this forum mention Always pads in connection with allergic reactions. I used them when they just had come out and I absolutely loved them!!!What exactly is the problem with these pads?


----------



## *Luna*

They are my favorite brand and the only kind of pad I've used for the past several years. I have really sensitive skin and a lot of allergies, but Always doesn't bother me one bit!


----------



## Vicky19

they sometimes make me itch


----------



## Nikki

I got thrush for the first time after using always pads after using tampons for a while.


----------



## AMcCall

This is scary...I use Always pads, and now I wonder if I should switch. I have trouble with tampons, because I have Interstitial Cystitis, which is like having a bladder infection 24/7







Tampons make that MUCH worse. I am also a plus-sized lady (not as plus-sized as I once was, but neverthelsss, still plus-sized) and I like Always because they make the bigger sized pads for sizes 14 and up. But I wonder if they could be irritating my bladder?? I think I may try another brand next month and just see what happens.


----------



## christywisty

I have sensitive skin, and the Always pads definitely make things worse. The last time I used Always, my skin turned white and sloughed off, leaving me very raw and inflammed. I'm not sure if it's the adhesive or what because I break out when I use Band-Aids, medical tape, steri-strips, etc.


----------



## brit_girl

The only pads I've found that don't give me problems are the mega-cheap economy ones, which is handy as they're only 19p a pack in Sainsburys. I think this is because they can't afford to put that plastic layer on the cheap ones, and that's what sets me off itching.


----------



## pennyann

Wow! I thought I was the only one who had an issue with Always pads. I was using them for several years without problems. Then one day I had a severe reaction. Terrible burning and rash. I ran straight to the ob/gyn not knowing what on earth was wrong. She said without a doubt it was an allergic reaction. Turns out I bought scented always by mistake. Now I can't wear any type of always. I get an almost instant tingling/stinging feeling as soon as I try one. I have to wear the all cotton unscented brands now.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine

The perfume used to help hide the odor of the period often times causes skin problems. So does scented and colored toilet tissues. Glad they don't put them out any more.


----------



## erin5983

What do you think it is about Always that makes them different? I've been buying them but rarely use them as my period is light enough for just tampons for a couple days and then pantiliners. I know they have that dri-weave thing on top. That always gets stuck to me when I wear them, which is annoying. Other than that, I haven't noticed much. I wonder what makes them different?


----------



## *Luna*

Scented anything can give me trouble in that area. Once I used some deodorant tampons a friend gave me







Fragrances irritate a lot of people.The only time I get at all irritated when wearing pads (usually Always) is if I wait too long to change them. With the dry-weave, you feel dry a lot longer than you do with more diaper-y pads, and perhaps that means people leave them on longer than they should??We're all different and something I'm really sensitive to many not bother others. I'm just so surprised that Always bothers so many people when they don't bother me, when I'm infamous for reacting to stuff.


----------



## zigmissus

I had a bad reaction to Always pads many years ago and--it could just be a coincidence--but I've had vulvodynia ever since. I think the problem with them is the "stay dry" barrier, which is really just a piece of plastic mesh covering the top of the pad. It's not only abrasive, but could irritate anyone who is sensitive to plastic.


----------



## Stace

I love Always pads. These are my favorites -- no problem here.


----------



## cakes1

Ziglady - I did a search to find out what vulvodynia is.. what are your symptoms? I have symptoms that come every month I have mentioned it to the doctor several times and had swabs done. I use 'Always' too! HmmmThanks for your input.


----------



## zigmissus

Sorry it took so long to respond to this, Married Mom. I didn't see it until yesterday, and then I was too snowed under with work to visit the Board.Like IBS, vulvodynia is diagnosis of exclusion after all other possible causes have been ruled out such as infections, eczema, lichen planus, etc. I belong to an online support group that you can join at vulvodynia###yahoogroups.com They have a lot of good information although, like here, things can occasionally get contentious. A lot of the women have the same thing I do--I call it the "Terrible Trio"--of IBS, interstitial cystitis and vulvodynia. Besides IBS D, my symptoms include burning, itching, pain, skin that tears easily with fissures that look like "paper cuts," frequency of urination (it feels like I have to go right after I'm done going) and bladder spasms. Having symptoms only during a certain part of your cycle like you describe is typical of one type of vulvodynia. A lot of doctors (even gynos) don't know much about it, and it's very hard to find a specialist to treat you. The NVA (at NVA.com) has a list, I believe.


----------



## Jenkins

I use stayfree cotton dry cover, they are the best. Never liked Always with that plastic mesh stuff on top just made everything feel slimey to me.Jenkins


----------



## Bathroomqueen

I also use Stayfree, I like the "4 wall protection". I do like the Always pantyliners though, they stay put! I use tampons during the day and pads at night. I think I buy Tampax brand tampons but it doesn't matter as long as they are super absorbency (otherwise they leak!!)


----------



## Vicky19

have you tried bodyform?i think im going to go for the 19p Sainsburys ones - thank you for the person who recommended this! I think it could be the plastic layer that is making me itch towards the end of my period.I used a tampon once a few years ago and it was horrible. I couldn't focus on anything else but the fact that it was there.i like the night time sanitary towels....for night time obviously! They are much more comfortable for night times.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487

I've only used Always once, I prefer Kotex.


----------



## Blackcat

I finally discovered what was causin a oder down there...the type of bleach used in most tampons, pads and toilet paper....I use natracare tampons (which also has led to less crampin and smell) and pads, also I buy trader joes toliet paper....its non-cholrine bleach and has made my life so much happier!







Always dont bother me its just the smell a lot of those products leave!...even if it is unsented+panda+


----------



## _michelle_

i have no problems with always pads unless i wear them for a long time, then i get itchy. I just try to wear tampons during the day and pads at night and that seems to have helped.


----------



## thome

I cannot believe this! I had a severe reaction to always pads. I got some as a pomotion and I was very raw and very sore after one use. I wrote the company. They told me basically I was crazy. I think it has something to do with the "stay dry" factor. It seems to pull all of the mositure out of you skin. Now use only natural pads.no bleach, perfumes etc.


----------

